# Date of Arethusa leaving Upnor



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

Does anyone have the exact date of the Arethusa leaving Upnor for the Thames prior to her trip to America.

After a hard drive crash about three years ago I lost a lot of data and this info was part of it.

Riverman


----------



## melliget (Dec 3, 2006)

Riverman.

I don't know if this helps narrow it down at all but there is a photo in The Times, Tue 11 March 1975, of Arethusa "entering drydock at Blackwall, London, yesterday, for repairs" following the sale to a New York museum.

regards,
Martin


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Melliget, that does narrow it down considerably. Perhaps it will jog some ones memory.

Riverman


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

I know the pilot was the late Martin Lee. I'll see if the old log books are still in the pilot station for 1975. There are a few stowed away down there. a fitting job for an ex Cape horner!


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks John, that would be great and if possible look for 1974 as the date July 1974 rings a bell.
As for Martin, yes I saw him just before the Arethusa slipped the mooring and he had big smile that said everything.

Riverman


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

Sail on 5th July 1974 after a days delay, 
Arrived pier 19 station island New York 22nd July 1974

There was three articles printed in Ships Monthly 

April 1976	pages 14-15.	Campaign to save the PEKING
September 1976	pages 18 –20.	Dry-docking
October 1976	pages 8-11.	Passage 

I hope this will help


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

From Martin Lee's papers (12 pages).Here's a precis.Peking sailed from Upnor on 7th March 1975. Commenced singling up at 0600. Tugs assisting were the Kemsing, Kite and Kundah. It was raining ! London Pilot John Pascoe took over from the Nore.
JP Knights tugs continued with vessel all the way to Blackwall. She later entered dry dock on 10th March.
She returned to Sheerness on 9th June 1975 using Knighton, Kennet and Kite.


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

Thank you John very much appreciated.

Riverman


----------



## Riverman (Apr 12, 2006)

DavidJM, sorry for the late reply I missed your post. Thanks for you input.
As you can see it has now been resolved and I cannot remember how to edit the thread to reflect this, perhaps one of the mods can oblige.

Riverman


----------

